# "I Want Sausage"



## Toby Keil (Mar 6, 2008)

Greetings all. I have been toying with the idea of making my own sausage and I’m just starting to look online for grinders with attachments for stuffing. I don’t want to spend a ton of money as this will be more of a hobby weekend kind of thing. I’ll be making breakfast sausage patties and links for the smoker. I’ve seen hand grinders and the electric ones, what are the pros and cons between the two besides the obvious? Thanks in advance and any helpful hints from you pros would be most appreciated.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't used the manual grinders before but I have used the kitchen aide mixer attachment.  It took a very long time to grind and stuff the sausage.  Now we would make about 20 pounds.  It would take us about 2 1/2 to 3 hours.

I bought the LEM .35 horsepower grinder from the Bass Pro Shop...I was about $169 or $189 on sale.  It is now $249.  It can flat out grind the meat.

Click the link to see the grinder.

Bass Pro Shop

I also have a 11 pound stuffer which stuffs the sausage into casings a lot faster than feeding the meat back through the grinder using the stuffer attachment.

You can get a manual grinder with stuffing attachments pretty cheap.  If you find you really are getting into sausage making you will probably up grade to the bigger electric grinders and separate stuffer.

Here is a manual grinder that can be attached to an electric motor.  I consider this setup at one time.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 7552_47552

Here is the manual grinder with the stuffer attachment included.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 6988_36988

Good luck!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 6, 2008)

can ya post a little bigger? I didn't get it all.  :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Mar 7, 2008)

I would go with a small electric grinder and a bucket stuffer...
you would be set for a long time.....making sausage is alot of work but the right tools can make it easier.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is a pretty economical stuffer.  I believe some here have order this one.

http://grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Vertic ... r-SS/H6252

Here is a small electric grinder from Northern Tools

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 6989_36989


----------



## Griff (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought this one and am really pleased.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

It's currently on sale. I saw what I am sure was exactly the same machine, but with a yuppie label, selling for $220.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 8, 2008)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Here is a pretty economical stuffer.  I believe some here have order this one.
> 
> http://grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Vertic ... r-SS/H6252
> 
> ...



Thats the stuffer I have and it works GREAT!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 27, 2008)

So I just found out my wife is going to buy me the following, can't wait and I look forward to learning about making sausage so forgive me if I ask a ton of questions. I do have one question right off the bat though, I don't have a meat market close by, where can one find casings? Thanks in advance and I'll snap some pictures of my first attempt.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 6989_36989


----------



## cleglue (Jun 27, 2008)

I have bought from three different sources.

The Sausage Maker

http://www.sausagemaker.com/

Suttons Bay Trading Company

http://www.suttonsbayspices.com/Sausage_Supplies.html

and PS Seasonings and Spices

http://www.psseasoning.com/cart/index.p ... 249&page=2

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats..that should make you a great grinder.  I use the old fashioned el cheapo lever action 3 lb stuff.  Works real well in a one person operation and you dont have to anchor it to anything. The harder you mash on the handle the mo you are pushing straight down instead of torquing it.  One tip..dont never grind or try to stuff pre cured meat.  It will cure in the cases as well as outside the cases.  Once you get the cure in it stuff it fairly rapidly as in 30 mins or so. These folks have always treated me right. Fortunantly here in civilization there is a grocery store which sells the guts..it called Central Market. You can now buy em at Academy Sports too..but they dont keep em refrigerated. Should refrigerate guts. 

http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/index.php


bigwheel




			
				Toby keil said:
			
		

> So I just found out my wife is going to buy me the following, can't wait and I look forward to learning about making sausage so forgive me if I ask a ton of questions. I do have one question right off the bat though, I don't have a meat market close by, where can one find casings? Thanks in advance and I'll snap some pictures of my first attempt.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 6989_36989


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I got the Cabelas 1 1/2 hp size 38. It's more than I need (1,000s per hour) but I couldn't pass on the sale price...$300 off.
Get the bucket stuffer....hands down....
I have a LEM 5# job. 
Don't screw around working up from something small.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a place with a very economical vertical stuffer.

I believe others here have purchased this one.

http://grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Vertic ... r-SS/H6252


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 29, 2008)

Thats the one I have. It works great!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 1, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> I got the Cabelas 1 1/2 hp size 38. It's more than I need (1,000s per hour) but I couldn't pass on the sale price...$300 off.
> Get the bucket stuffer....hands down....
> I have a LEM 5# job.
> Don't screw around working up from something small.



If I could have found a deal like that then maybe, but cash is kind of tight at the moment so I need to stick with what I ordered. I'm going to hold off on the bucket stuffer for the moment and use the tube stuffer that comes with it just to make sure this is something I will enjoy. If the results are good then I'll get one.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 1, 2008)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I could have found a deal like that then maybe, but cash is kind of tight at the moment so I need to stick with what I ordered. I'm going to hold off on the bucket stuffer for the moment and use the tube stuffer that comes with it just to make sure this is something I will enjoy. If the results are good then I'll get one.[/quote]

That's what I did. I do now own the 5# stuffer and it's worth it! Keep us posted and don't forget the pics!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sometimes I pretend I have Uncle Bubba's money. 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 1, 2008)

Dang that got to be some heckuva stuffer at 1.5 horsies. That bound to rate up in the commercial category. Are you compatable with Hobart on the knives and plates and stuff? The 1 hp I got from N. Tools can interchange plates but not knives with a #12 Hobart which from whut I understand is the smallest they make. Now the knives will not interchange cuz the shaft on the one I got is mo bigga than the hobart.  One fella who bought one when I did had his shaft moochined down so now he can interchange knifes and all with the Hobart. 

bigwheel


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 2, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Dang that got to be some heckuva stuffer at 1.5 horsies. That bound to rate up in the commercial category. Are you compatable with Hobart on the knives and plates and stuff? The 1 hp I got from N. Tools can interchange plates but not knives with a #12 Hobart which from whut I understand is the smallest they make. Now the knives will not interchange cuz the shaft on the one I got is mo bigga than the hobart.  One fella who bought one when I did had his shaft moochined down so now he can interchange knifes and all with the Hobart.
> 
> bigwheel



Don't know if the parts are interchangeable with Hobart. Is that an atvantage?
I did screw up assembling the plate/auger early on. It was running and started making loud cracking noises (motor never slowed). I quick shut it down. Found the 1/4" thick steel plate was busted into 3 pieces. That's some power. Whatever goes in is going to come out....meat, bone or steel.
Cabelas replaced the plate....great folks.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 2, 2008)

Well if the grinding head has parts interchangeable with Hobart you can buy at many wholesale grinder type place in case you want to try different sized plates and things. Its the standard of the industry. If it some kind of proprietary sized gizmo you have to buy replacement parts from Cabelas or whutever company makes it for them.  I betcha it Hobart compatable. Maybe different sized on the shaft. 

bigwheel


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 8, 2008)

Howdy gang. Received my grinder yesterday and I wanted to ask you all a question about sausage. I'm going to make some breakfast sausage patties for my first run as this should be easy, then on my next run it will be links. If I make the links in the morning, then place them in the fridge so I can smoke them later in the day while I cook up some spares, do they need to be cured or anything like that before smoking? Thanks and get ready to be inundated with questions.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 9, 2008)

For the most part..if you are smoking at temps below 200* is when you need to cure the meat....at BBQ temps no cure is needed.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 9, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> For the most part..if you are smoking at temps below 200* is when you need to cure the meat....at BBQ temps no cure is needed.



Thanks Wit, can't wait to try some. I was watching your video yesterday and maybe I'll become a master sausage maker such as yourself some day. Just need to figure out how/what with/where I can cure the sausage. Would love to some day make a bunch to give to friends and family. That was a great vid...thanks.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 10, 2008)

Toby...the best advice I can give anyone who wants to make sausage is to by the Kutas book...and go from there


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 11, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Toby...the best advice I can give anyone who wants to make sausage is to by the Kutas book...and go from there



Yeah, thats what I did. I think bigwheel has it also!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 12, 2008)

Never did bother to buy it but I've had Rytek's book at least twice and wound up giving away both copies.  Got two or three major problemos with the book.  Firstly..I had been making sausage way too long before seeing the book for it do much good. Might say I was already too set in my ways to appreciate it much.  Secondly..I think the book is a cleverly disguised form of hucksterism designed to promote The Sausage Maker company in Buffler New Yawk.  Rytek reccomends all kinds of weired ingredients a person does not need to make sausage..but can surely be purchased from the company he was affiliated with.  He flat lies like a dawg about the properties of "fermentto" which as far as I can tell aint nothing but powdered buttermilk available at any grocery store for about 1/3 of the cost. Thirdly..there is nothing in the book..or any book I can think of.. which contains info that can't be found on the internet for no charge. The book *isses me off for some reason. 

bigwheel


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 12, 2008)

Curing sausage is a no brainer. You buy some stuff called Morton's Tender Quick at the grocery store and use it in place of the salt ration in whatever recipe you are following..or if your winging it..use it at the rate of 1 1/2 teaspoons per pound of meat. That make it nearly always just about salty enough.  Once the TQ is in the mix stuff it in the cases quickly. You aint never had a chore like trying to work with meat which has been allowed to cure before stuffing. After you get it stuffed allow the links to rest uncovered in the ice box at least overnight so air can get to it thus allowing the cure to work uniformly. Simple huh?

bigwheel






			
				Toby keil said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evapman (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi, 
what ever equipment you end up with be sure to buy a copy of this book, it is the bible in sausage making IMHO. been using it since the first edition. good luck!


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 8, 2008)

What book?


----------



## wittdog (Nov 8, 2008)

I think he's talking about the Kutas book


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeppers get the book..just don't believe nuttin it says.   

bigwheel


----------



## TheCook (Nov 10, 2008)

> I want sausage



That's what she said!


----------

